

The 'risky bet' that saved Facebook hundreds of millions of dollars - aristus
http://www.businessinsider.com/hhvm-saved-facebook-millions-dollars-2015-7

======
SkidanovAlex
> "Most companies are not Facebook or Google," Paroski says.

This is a very accurate statement, for as long as there are more than four
companies.

